# BRAZIL pleco alert!



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

aquatic kingdom just got in one of the most awesome brazil pleco shipments i've seen.. a bunch of large L-025, some ultra scarlet, a large male/female pair of L-014 (if i had the space and $ i would take this pair to breed), 6 or 8 medium sized L-600, some smaller L-024, queen arabesque, some tiny titanicus, nuggets, piranhas, wolf fish, i think that's it..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

where is Aquatic kingdom?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Mississauga, few mins past dixie and dundas.


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

*some pix..*


----------

